# First Class Lounge in Toronto



## Blackwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Curious to know, and posting here because it is technically a VIA train while in Canada, but do passengers who hold Business Class accommodations on-board the south-bound _Maple Leaf_ have use of the VIA-1 lounge in Toronto Union? I'm aware that VIA treats this as an all-coach train without an upgraded class, but we still occupy our Business Class seats for the whole trip. Having Amtrak tickets that say Business Class on them, are they honored for the lounge access?

Thanks!


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 17, 2011)

No.

VIA's business class is completely different from Amtrak's business class, and Amtrak's business class doesn't grant lounge access anywhere.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> No.
> 
> VIA's business class is completely different from Amtrak's business class, and Amtrak's business class doesn't grant lounge access anywhere.


Serious bummer!!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 17, 2011)

Blackwolf said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


VIA Business Class (previously known as VIA-1) is similar to Acela First Class.......and nothing like Amtrak Business Class


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA Business Class (previously known as VIA-1) is similar to Acela First Class.......and nothing like Amtrak Business Class


My recollection of the Toronto Union VIA-1 lounge from 2008 is that it's about the same, if not slightly better than the Amtrak Metro lounge in Chicago. The soda machine was only half-working, there were a few boxes of well-pillaged donuts and the internet access was slow at best. I don't by any means doubt the amenities on-board the trains!

I had some hope of at least getting to use the lounge before boarding the _Maple Leaf_ with my wife, but there is enough station left to enjoy even if it'll be smack in the middle of rush-hour. At least we will have nice oversized leather seats on-board to enjoy!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 17, 2011)

Blackwolf said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > VIA Business Class (previously known as VIA-1) is similar to Acela First Class and nothing like Amtrak Business Class
> ...


That sounds like a pretty impressive setup compared to whatever VIA calls their lounge in Vancouver. Just tea and milk were available when I was passing through. No coffee, no juice, no snacks, not even pre-boarding privileges. More of a corral for sleeper passengers to keep them from trying to approach the train until well after every last coach passenger was already aboard. Then a mad last second dash to make it to your car before the OBS could close and lock your door.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 17, 2011)

Blackwolf said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > VIA Business Class (previously known as VIA-1) is similar to Acela First Class.......and nothing like Amtrak Business Class
> ...


You should know that the line for the train forms early and at least in the summer months it can be quite long. Not sure about the winter months, but when I rode a year ago we got there about 45 minutes to 50 minutes before departure and we were easily 50 to 60 people back in the line. So don't wander around the station for too long.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 17, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> That sounds like a pretty impressive setup compared to whatever VIA calls their lounge in Vancouver. Just tea and milk were available when I was passing through. No coffee, no juice, no snacks, not even pre-boarding privileges. More of a corral for sleeper passengers to keep them from trying to approach the train until well after every last coach passenger was already aboard. Then a mad last second dash to make it to your car before the OBS could close and lock your door.


Boy, they must really scale things back in the off season.

When I rode in the summer they had live entertainment for us, a cash bar, plus some free beverages. I know we had some snacks, although they weren't super impressive, beyond the Social Tea cookies that I haven't seen in my area on the US in years.


----------

